# TSI b14 turbo kit



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

Anyone know anything about, or have any input on, the turbo kit for the GA16DE on turbo-kits.com : 
http://turbo-kits.com/sentra_turbo_kits.html
do any of you see anything missing/bad about this kit? 
anyone think of anything extra that would either be mandatory or highly beneficial to purchase as well?
Thanks in advance for all of the help, as you guys always seem to know the answers to all the questions I have.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

DukeU03 said:


> Anyone know anything about, or have any input on, the turbo kit for the GA16DE on turbo-kits.com :
> http://turbo-kits.com/sentra_turbo_kits.html
> do any of you see anything missing/bad about this kit?
> anyone think of anything extra that would either be mandatory or highly beneficial to purchase as well?
> Thanks in advance for all of the help, as you guys always seem to know the answers to all the questions I have.


Please do a search on this exact kit. How crappy and incomplete it is has been covered a LOT of times.


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

my bad...I didn't see it in the sticky about "turbo kits for your car"...anyways thanks for not flaming!


----------

